# Last Bar Journey



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just had to share this....

Regards, Mike

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/11/13/man-missing-for-decade-spotted-on-google-maps-at-bottom-of-pond/21264858/?cps=gravity_4754_-8196330900450430995


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

That is just amazing wow thanks for sharing Mike


----------

